
Pieter Hintjens GitHub contribution history (pacman art) - datashovel
https://github.com/hintjens
======
rybro
probably done with
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
pmalynin
Wasn't there as show HN a few months back that allowed you to draw anything
you wanted in the commit history?

------
tominous
For anyone on mobile who is confused, try viewing in desktop mode.

